# Lüfter im CommanderPro umbennen möglich?



## Corsair_Fan (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo

hab gestern den Commander Pro verbaut echt schickes Teil. Nur kann man die angeschlossenen Lüfter irgendwie umbennen? Oder heißen die nur Lüfter1, Lüfter2 usw?

Danke


----------



## Corsair_Fan (28. Juni 2021)

keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort 
Danke


----------



## Corsair_Fan (27. Juli 2021)

cool seit nun mehr als 1 Monat keine Antwort top Service sag ich mal.
Ist nun auch egal da der scheiß Commander Pro kurz nach dem letzten Post abgekackt ist 60€ für´n Arsch


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (13. Oktober 2021)

Hey @Corsair_Fan, ich möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen, dass du keine Antwort erhalten hast. 
In der Vergangenheit konnten wir nicht allen Gerecht werden und versuchten daher uns auf unser Hauseigenes Forum zu konzentrieren. 

Nun aber  zu deinem Problem. Sofern du die Möglichkeit noch hast, tausche den Commander Pro bei deinem Händler. Alternativ kannst du dich auch direkt an unseren  Kundensupport wenden.

Um die Reinfolge im Commander Pro besser zu Überblicken, gibt es in iCUE das "Beleuchtungssetup" in du Lüfter per Drag&Drop verschieben kannst um so die richtige Reinfolge zubekommen die du möchtest.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Corsair_Fan (27. November 2021)

hallo der Commander pro wurde privat gekauft.
Leider scheint heute der 2Port auch defekt zu sein was sehr ärgerlich ist.
Port 1 war nach nur 4Wochen defekt und jetzt ist Port 2 betroffen von jett auf gleich Port tot und man hat nix gemacht.

Man zahlt den vollen Preis und das Teil hält nicht mal 4 Wochen echt traurig das nach 4 Monaten 2 von 6 Ports im Arsch sind einfach so.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (30. November 2021)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> hallo der Commander pro wurde privat gekauft.
> Leider scheint heute der 2Port auch defekt zu sein was sehr ärgerlich ist.
> Port 1 war nach nur 4Wochen defekt und jetzt ist Port 2 betroffen von jett auf gleich Port tot und man hat nix gemacht.
> 
> Man zahlt den vollen Preis und das Teil hält nicht mal 4 Wochen echt traurig das nach 4 Monaten 2 von 6 Ports im Arsch sind einfach so.


Hey @Corsair_Fan, 
es besteht die Möglichkeit deinen Commander Pro zu reseten.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (1. Dezember 2021)

Moin Marcus

hab mich im Corsair Forum angemeldet und auch dort mein Problem geschildert. 
Auch ne Anleitung zum reseten gefunden 
Hat leider auch nix gebracht denke mir das die ersten beiden Port tot sind 
Sie erkennen zwar das was angeschlossen ist aber ansonsten tut sich da null.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Dezember 2021)

Hello @Corsair_Fan.
Das ist ärgerlich zu hören. Ist der Commander Pro in der 2 Jahres Garantie und hast du noch die Rechnung dazu? Wenn ja, melde dich bei meinen Kollegen von Kundensupport und erstelle dort ein Ticket. Schreib an besten schon dazu, dass du den Reset Guide schon befolgt hast und sich an deinen Problem nichts geändert hat.
Möglicherweise kennen meine Kollegen noch ein paar andere Tricks, anders falls, wenn innerhalb der Garantie, wird der Commander Pro ausgetauscht.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Corsair_Fan (1. Dezember 2021)

ne Rechnung gibt es leider nicht war über kleinanzeigen privat gekauft und wie lange der Verkäufer ihn schon hatte?
Aber  war original Versiegelt spricht dafür das er noch nicht in Gebrauch war


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Dezember 2021)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> ne Rechnung gibt es leider nicht war über kleinanzeigen privat gekauft und wie lange der Verkäufer ihn schon hatte?
> Aber  war original Versiegelt spricht dafür das er noch nicht in Gebrauch war


Probiere es einfach damit. Vielleicht wird dir ein Deal vorgeschlagen.


----------

